# Lone Wolf becomes Novix



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caught it on a podcast that Lone Wolf is rebranding to Novix tree stands and will have some tweaks to the existing line and a new line..... anyone have any details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Pretty simple really. They want out of the Lone Wolf drama. Andrae owns the name and they have had enough of the constant legal wrangling. They have not won any of the legal cases involving Andrae/LWCG. Time to move on.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothing makes me think of adventures in the great outdoors like the word Novix.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Boonerbrad said:


> Pretty simple really. They want out of the Lone Wolf drama. Andrae owns the name and they have had enough of the constant legal wrangling. They have not won any of the legal cases involving Andrae/LWCG. Time to move on.


Bingo. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

When you violate a license agreement and it gets yanked. You gotta rebrand... I guess.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

New line = Beast gear?


----------



## mgaspari (Oct 14, 2010)

enkriss said:


> New line = Beast gear?


My exact first thoughts, believe they are pretty tight


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Thwapman said:


> Nothing makes me think of adventures in the great outdoors like the word Novix.




Yep, sounds like a company working on a Covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

enkriss said:


> New line = Beast gear?


I have heard a few rumors... all I will say is don’t be surprised if you see beast gear and/or a certain personalities special edition hang on finally released... 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm interested to see what they change....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Apparently the name is first


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

Novix though???


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Thwapman said:


> Nothing makes me think of adventures in the great outdoors like the word Novix.


*Good-looking couple in their 50s holding hands and looking out over the water* "Be ready when the mood strikes with Novix!"


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Unique name for sure!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Makes sense why they removed the bow holder from the stand.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

First new thing they have done in years. The name sucks though. What the hell is a Novix anyway?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

trial153 said:


> What the hell is a Novix anyway?


Novix means gender-neutral boyfriend


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> Novix means gender-neutral boyfriend


I'm gonna pretend I didn't read that....ukey:


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Truth is, they can name it whatever as long as the product is good. Anxious to see what is coming.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Weird name for a tree stand.

Meaning Of "Novix"
Novix word meaning and definition
Novix meaning is to catch or take something from and the definition of a novix is a word that expresses action or a state of being. Novix vary by type, and each type is determined by the kinds of words that accompany it and the relationship those words have with the verb itself.

Novix Similar Words :
NovixspyNovixesgNovixpkxNovixagiNovixgpiNovixiidNovixxtgNovixbrhNovixakiNovixzlxNovixpfa
Novix definition can find in Novix Facts - Do Novix and Like Novix terms.

Novix Word Meaning Letter By Letter :
Meaning Of N
Positive: Intuitive. Certain. Writer. Spokesperson. Communicator. Imaginative.
Negative: Covetous.

Meaning Of O
Positive: Patienct. Studious. Responsible. Intellectual. Community minded. Good student.
Negative: Uncontrolled emotions.

Meaning Of V
Positive: Honest. Reliable. Loyal. Tireless. Efficient. Focussed.
Negative: Unpredictable.

Meaning Of I
Positive: Inspirational. Genteel. Sensitive. Impulsive. Elegant. Compassionate. Humane.
Negative: Timid. Quick to anger.

Meaning Of X
Positive: Sensual. Unrestrained. Loves comfort. Pleasure quest.
Negative: Promiscuous.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

irishiup said:


> *Good-looking couple in their 50s holding hands and looking out over the water* "Be ready when the mood strikes with Novix!"


Lol. I could brainstorm for 15 mins and come up with catchier treestand names. But hope they continue to succeed because it’s a good product.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

enkriss said:


> New line = Beast gear?


What year? 2022?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

irishiup said:


> *Good-looking couple in their 50s holding hands and looking out over the water* "Be ready when the mood strikes with Novix!"


I’m at half mast just thinking about it.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Clogged sinuses ruining your hunt? Try the new Novix sinus relief spray in the convenient 4 oz ultra-sanitized bottle. It's powerful ozone-generating thingy inside changes the molecular structure of ordinary creek water to a scentless mist when shaken vigorously for 15 arduous minutes. 

*These claims have not been proven effective by the FDA, CIA, U2, Dan Fitzgerald, The Hunting Public, Mitch Rompola, Black Lives Matter or the stinky chalk illustrators living in CHAZ.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Pretty simple really. They want out of the Lone Wolf drama. Andrae owns the name and they have had enough of the constant legal wrangling. They have not won any of the legal cases involving Andrae/LWCG. Time to move on.


Don't blame them one bit.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> Clogged sinuses ruining your hunt? Try the new Novix sinus relief spray in the convenient 4 oz ultra-sanitized bottle. It's powerful ozone-generating thingy inside changes the molecular structure of ordinary creek water to a scentless mist when shaken vigorously for 15 arduous minutes.
> 
> *These claims have not been proven effective by the FDA, CIA, U2, Dan Fitzgerald, The Hunting Public, Mitch Rompola, Black Lives Matter or the stinky chalk illustrators living in CHAZ.


Now that's funny Juneau. LOL


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Juneauhunt said:


> Clogged sinuses ruining your hunt? Try the new Novix sinus relief spray in the convenient 4 oz ultra-sanitized bottle. It's powerful ozone-generating thingy inside changes the molecular structure of ordinary creek water to a scentless mist when shaken vigorously for 15 arduous minutes.
> 
> *These claims have not been proven effective by the FDA, CIA, U2, Dan Fitzgerald, The Hunting Public, Mitch Rompola, Black Lives Matter or the stinky chalk illustrators living in CHAZ.


Lol


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

Novix will be released six months after China releases Herpes-19, the exploding pecker version.


----------



## wvmountaineers (Jan 4, 2009)

I had 4 actual lol moments in this thread. A new record!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/NovixOutdoors/


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

77chevy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NovixOutdoors/


No pics posted yet but I’m not in the market for one now. Would be nice to see one but the page said not available until July.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect...Novix sounds much more like a nasal spray .... should be perfect for all the quiver sniffers.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Ishi Spirit said:


> No pics posted yet but I’m not in the market for one now. Would be nice to see one but the page said not available until July.


Here are some sneak peak pics for you (minus the bow holder):


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

buck thwacker said:


> Novix though???


Yeah, How much you want to bet they paid some branding company to come up with that crummy name?

LW could have floated here on AT for free and done better.

______


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

novix
Jump to navigationJump to search
Spanish
Noun
novix m or f (plural novix)

(informal) gender-neutral of novio


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

MNarrow said:


> Here are some sneak peak pics for you (minus the bow holder):
> 
> View attachment 7183663
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Wolverine stands ...LOL


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually thought it stood for No Victories. As Andrae has won every single legal battle they have had since he sold it to them.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

Bring back the Assassin.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like the proof is here, the D’Acquistos have owned the name from the start! 

Hope they have plenty of changes in store!


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Boonerbrad said:


> I actually thought it stood for No Victories. As Andrae has won every single legal battle they have had since he sold it to them.


Do you think someday you and him might have a nice sit down dinner at a Italian restaurant? And then afterwards if you are lucky he might let you smell his quiver? :wink:


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

They should change their name to "Crooked" Stand Equipment Inc.


----------



## Nic Scapecchi (May 25, 2019)

I’m pretty excited to see what this novix brand brings to the table! I did see on Facebook and Instagram that if you follow their social media they are going to give away a free treestand to one of the first 1000 followers... jump on it guys!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Nic Scapecchi said:


> I’m pretty excited to see what this novix brand brings to the table! I did see on Facebook and Instagram that if you follow their social media they are going to give away a free treestand to one of the first 1000 followers... jump on it guys!


Alpha, assault, hand climber, sit and climb and wide sit and climb I think that about covers it.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> Do you think someday you and him might have a nice sit down dinner at a Italian restaurant? And then afterwards if you are lucky he might let you smell his quiver? :wink:


He has bought my dinner more than once. And never brings his quiver.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

So let me get this name thing straight.

You buy a company. The original owner wants to keep the name and license it to you. Isn’t that a red flag? 

My immediate thought would be I better rebrand this company so I can drop this license agreement...no?


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

enkriss said:


> So let me get this name thing straight.
> 
> You buy a company. The original owner wants to keep the name and license it to you. Isn’t that a red flag?
> 
> My immediate thought would be I better rebrand this company so I can drop this license agreement...no?


Honestly I’m noticing a trend with Andrae, this wouldn’t be the first time he’s crossed someone in business dealings. 

No normal person would make the deal you mention above, which leads me to believe a side deal for the name Lone Wolf was made, but never upheld.... 
or
The new owners of Lone Wolf are numb between the ears


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

What podcast was this on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

buck thwacker said:


> Honestly I’m noticing a trend with Andrae, this wouldn’t be the first time he’s crossed someone in business dealings.
> 
> No normal person would make the deal you mention above, which leads me to believe a side deal for the name Lone Wolf was made, but never upheld....
> or
> The new owners of Lone Wolf are numb between the ears


A legal agreement at the time of sale is what both parties signed. You can make your assessment from that. Andrae just made sure the agreement was followed.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Hard to be mad if both parties signed the line. And anyone who thinks business is a gentleman’s game is a fool


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

enkriss said:


> So let me get this name thing straight.
> 
> You buy a company. The original owner wants to keep the name and license it to you. Isn’t that a red flag?
> 
> My immediate thought would be I better rebrand this company so I can drop this license agreement...no?


Sounds like that is exactly what they are doing, it just took them several years and a different company with a relatively similar name for them to get around to it.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Monarchcx said:


> Bring back the Assassin.


LWCG did bring it back

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I wonder what kind of quality the stands will be after the name change?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

pinwheeled said:


> I wonder what kind of quality the stands will be after the name change?


My guess is exactly the same quality


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

gjs4 said:


> Caught it on a podcast that Lone Wolf is rebranding to Novix tree stands and will have some tweaks to the existing line and a new line..... anyone have any details?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I actually just reached out to Novix on Facebook to ask them what the deal is. I asked if they were an affiliate of Lone Wolf or if Lone Wolf was rebranding and becoming Novix. Their response was:

"Novix is a separate brand from Lone Wolf. We are a sister company but Lone Wolf is not rebranding. Novix is a separate brand that will have more innovation in the future." 

So my guess is that Lone Wolf is kind of limited in their licensing agreement and can't make too many changes to their existing lineup for whatever reason. They are still great stands and they have built a strong brand, so they don't want to just do away with it either. So in comes a sister company that can expand their offerings. Maybe a saddle platform, maybe something like the old Elite/ XOP Maximus where it is a much larger cast platform, etc.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Weird name for a tree stand.
> 
> Meaning Of "Novix"
> Novix word meaning and definition
> ...


Hahahaha nice breakdown!!! I don’t like the name at all. They should have done a post on here asking for name suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

wvmountaineers said:


> I had 4 actual lol moments in this thread. A new record!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha seriously! This thread is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickhall20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Crazy name, but hopefully the gear will still be solid. I wondered about the drama between the LW and LWCG.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

They will be making the beast stand/sticks for dan 

That's what a very reliable source has told me. 

They will be releasing july 15th 2020!


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Burtle said:


> They will be making the beast stand/sticks for dan
> 
> That's what a very reliable source has told me.
> 
> They will be releasing july 15th 2020!


Fake news.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> A legal agreement at the time of sale is what both parties signed. You can make your assessment from that. Andrae just made sure the agreement was followed.


Any info on the alleged stealing of Dan Infalts design? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> Any info on the alleged stealing of Dan Infalts design?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn’t steal his design. Dan has applied for a patent on machining a treestand. He hasn’t been awarded the patent so....


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> Any info on the alleged stealing of Dan Infalts design?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A treestand is a fiction of Dan's imagination at this point. I could claim someone stole an idea from me but few will believe me when i can't even make one after two years. Does the imaginary stand Dan dreams about look like a Lone Wolf? Does it have a one piece seat and platform? Does it use a batwing bracket? Does it use strap with a versa button? How does the stand platform level? Any idea who he stole those ideas from? Dan's "design" is nothing more than an Andrae copy with a different manufacturing process. And still after copying Andrae's stands after two years he has produced how many?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Boonerbrad said:


> A treestand is a fiction of Dan's imagination at this point. I could claim someone stole an idea from me but few will believe me when i can't even make one after two years. Does the imaginary stand Dan dreams about look like a Lone Wolf? Does it have a one piece seat and platform? Does it use a batwing bracket? Does it use strap with a versa button? How does the stand platform level? Any idea who he stole those ideas from? Dan's "design" is nothing more than an Andrae copy with a different manufacturing process. And still after copying Andrae's stands after two years he has produced how many?


X2 Good points here.

Is there a stand coming out from him on the 15th or what? Why all the secrecy about the stand??


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> A treestand is a fiction of Dan's imagination at this point. I could claim someone stole an idea from me but few will believe me when i can't even make one after two years. Does the imaginary stand Dan dreams about look like a Lone Wolf? Does it have a one piece seat and platform? Does it use a batwing bracket? Does it use strap with a versa button? How does the stand platform level? Any idea who he stole those ideas from? Dan's "design" is nothing more than an Andrae copy with a different manufacturing process. And still after copying Andrae's stands after two years he has produced how many?


It’s starting to feel as tho Dan maybe the problem vs the victim he always seems to play. Is he still killing big bucks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't understand why this has to become a Dan bashing thread. Cant we just wait to see what the stand looks like in 10 days.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Some of dans opposition comes from people waiting months for a product and being told numerous times “we’re close” then.... nothing. Not second guessing the quality but if u wait so long for the perfect product other companies are gonna take the market from you. I’m afraid that might be the case


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Anobody said:


> Some of dans opposition comes from people waiting months for a product and being told numerous times “we’re close” then.... nothing. Not second guessing the quality but if u wait so long for the perfect product other companies are gonna take the market from you. I’m afraid that might be the case


So lets just bash him for wanting to put out a perfect (in his eyes) product. If he chooses to slow roll his product then that's his decision, I don't see the need to bash him though.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

To be fair what’s Dan done ? Pimp Andrea in his earlier
to gain traction ? Only to turn on him ?

His sticks are copies of LW ? So is his stand ?


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

ShaneC said:


> So lets just bash him for wanting to put out a perfect (in his eyes) product. If he chooses to slow roll his product then that's his decision, I don't see the need to bash him though.


Do u have money I his products? Are u waiting for sticks? Have u waited for sticks? If so did u get frustrated?


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

keb said:


> To be fair what’s Dan done ? Pimp Andrea in his earlier
> to gain traction ? Only to turn on him ?
> 
> His sticks are copies of LW ? So is his stand ?


Agree.
I got called disrespectful for having Cody as my avatar on the beast. When for years dan had Andre in his... weird how the world turns


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

keb said:


> To be fair what’s Dan done ? Pimp Andrea in his earlier
> to gain traction ? Only to turn on him ?
> 
> His sticks are copies of LW ? So is his stand ?


Good to see some see Dan for what he is. Was up Andrae's butt for years then acts like Andrae stole an idea from him. lol Yet every single thing Dan has is a clone of something Andrae has made. Dan is no victim. I wonder if making copies of DVD's someone else owns and selling them and keeping the money is what a friend does?


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Fact


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

stand and sticks special, 999 dollars summer special only, will ship in 6 mos


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

ShaneC said:


> So lets just bash him for wanting to put out a perfect (in his eyes) product. If he chooses to slow roll his product then that's his decision, I don't see the need to bash him though.


Not bashing him. I am just saying I have been around awhile and it always somebody did dan wrong song and dance. Seems after a while it can’t be everyone else. How does it take someone as popular as him to get a stand and sticks to market? People should be beating down his door to help him, there must be a reason they aren’t. I just hope he releases in 10 days and he hits specs. The forum has already devolved so far into a Dan is the King and all who don’t follow are welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

jayson2984 said:


> Not bashing him. I am just saying I have been around awhile and it always somebody did dan wrong song and dance. Seems after a while it can’t be everyone else. How does it take someone as popular as him to get a stand and sticks to market? People should be beating down his door to help him, there must be a reason they aren’t. I just hope he releases in 10 days and he hits specs. The forum has already devolved so far into a Dan is the King and all who don’t follow are welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fact.
I argued to the point of thread deletion calling hypocrisy on that site


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Anobody said:


> Fact.
> I argued to the point of thread deletion calling hypocrisy on that site


I have never said dan was king, nor andre is king. I just do not understand why regardless of thread someone has to start trashing someone else. This thread was about a new stand coming on the market. And here we are just a couple pages in and it started a bashing thread. This site used to be where you could come and get good reviews and actually read some good content. Now its just a lets throw someone under the bus because they don't believe what I believe. Just sad to see. 

And no I do not have any money tied up in anyones stuff. To me I buy what I feel is best for me, but a $500 loc on is getting a bit expensive to me, when there are just as good options out there for half the money. But I do not care if someone buys that $500 stand to each their own. But I am not going to bash someone for making the $500 stand nor the person who buys it.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

never once thought u picked a side. However through my experiences on both sites the moment one or the other is mentioned. Bashing and fandom begins. Its just how it is with the profile both have and the history they share


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Hes a regular guy working a 9-5 or (6-5) like most of us. He does this in his spare time from what I understand...





jayson2984 said:


> ... *How does it take someone as popular as him to get a stand and sticks to market?* People should be beating down his door to help him, there must be a reason they aren’t. I just hope he releases in 10 days and he hits specs. The forum has already devolved so far into a Dan is the King and all who don’t follow are welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

ShaneC said:


> I have never said dan was king, nor andre is king. I just do not understand why regardless of thread someone has to start trashing someone else. This thread was about a new stand coming on the market. And here we are just a couple pages in and it started a bashing thread. This site used to be where you could come and get good reviews and actually read some good content. Now its just a lets throw someone under the bus because they don't believe what I believe. Just sad to see.
> 
> And no I do not have any money tied up in anyones stuff. To me I buy what I feel is best for me, but a $500 loc on is getting a bit expensive to me, when there are just as good options out there for half the money. But I do not care if someone buys that $500 stand to each their own. But I am not going to bash someone for making the $500 stand nor the person who buys it.


Everyone needs to get over this stop bashing stuff. No one is bashing. People are saying what they are seeing. This stand has been talked about for 5 years, we get no info, except of course that Andre stole the idea, which I totally bought into. Well if it’s stolen show us the damn thing. The marketing is terrible, Novix is doing a terrible job as well if they are trying to amp a release around this stand. People called Andre on his **** when his stands missed specs every time and the final product looked like ****. Calling a spade a spade isn’t bashing. Have you every thought maybe the “bashers” have gotten screwed along the way [emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

77chevy said:


> Hes a regular guy working a 9-5 or (6-5) like most of us. He does this in his spare time from what I understand...


Dan has been saying just a few more weeks his stand will be released for atleast 2 years. The prototype he had at deer fest looked okay but the gaps in the stand seemed to large like you can roll an ankle in. His bow holder that you can move along the stand looks like a good idea until dirt and grit gets into all them #8 threads. Also, the point at the post gets really thin. Isn’t that where the most pressure is on the stand when camming? I know that’s right where my vanish XT broke.

I tell you what all of Dans smack talking about Andre and stopping LWCG from making anymore stands if his patent comes through actually convinced me to order the LWCG stands in case that does happen...lol


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like an xop on meth “ straight out the trailer”


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks A lot like the old sandcast Stand but with deer hooves and holes in the seat post


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Dan has been saying just a few more weeks his stand will be released for atleast 2 years. The prototype he had at deer fest looked okay but the gaps in the stand seemed to large like you can roll an ankle in. His bow holder that you can move along the stand looks like a good idea until dirt and grit gets into all them #8 threads. Also, the point at the post gets really thin. Isn’t that where the most pressure is on the stand when camming? I know that’s right where my vanish XT broke.
> 
> I tell you what all of Dans smack talking about Andre and stopping LWCG from making anymore stands if his patent comes through actually convinced me to order the LWCG stands in case that does happen...lol
> 
> ...


Any idea what the weight in this was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

jayson2984 said:


> Any idea what the weight in this was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




6 pounds if i remember right


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> Any idea what the weight in this was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea. It was about assault length and very narrow. Minimalist seat. It could very well be under 7lbs.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Anobody said:


> Looks A lot like the old sandcast Stand but with deer hooves and holes in the seat post


LOL. But Andrae is copying him.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I too have no interest in this stand one way or another. I wish Dan luck as he seems like a good dude but it seems his window of opportunity is closing with LWCG and other good options beating him to the market 

It might never come to market though or be priced well above the others


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Be some Chinese over priced trash


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

keb said:


> Be some Chinese over priced trash


Rumor has it Novix/lone wolf whatever the hell they are called will be manufacturing it.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ouch^^^


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I’m guessing that if LWCG can’t find a way to make the assault size stand any lighter with out sacrificing structure then it’s prob not possible 

Appear the only way to do such was to scale it down to the .5. 

Lwcg came out with the cable aider in what 2 months ? Had this been done before ? Minus the diy aiders? 

Love him or hate him DRE is the brain child of LW.

Beast gear is a copy cat, and the cult was former following the LW


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not even sure his stand will look anything like that one. He's said on the beast he had multiple prototypes not hold up in safety testing. So who knows what the end result will be. And apparently his stand and sticks will be USA made in the future


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

keb said:


> I’m guessing that if LWCG can’t find a way to make the assault size stand any lighter with out sacrificing structure then it’s prob not possible
> 
> Appear the only way to do such was to scale it down to the .5.
> 
> ...


yep. He is the pioneer who created the innovation which changed the tree stand game. Others trying to cash in and/or copy him.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

At 16” wide it seems it would be more along the size of the .5, I believe it’s 16.5. All dan talks about is how lwcg doesn’t do TMA standard testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> At 16” wide it seems it would be more along the size of the .5, I believe it’s 16.5. All dan talks about is how lwcg doesn’t do TMA standard testing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As if his sticks are?...lol

He claims the 18” mini sticks are... however... what is going on with them? People ordered them in January. It’s now July. No one has received them.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> As if his sticks are?...lol
> 
> He claims the 18” mini sticks are... however... what is going on with them? People ordered them in January. It’s now July. No one has received them.


I have gave up with expectations from him. I have been a follower for years and always liked what he has done. I believe I have learned a lot from the site but his delivery on products sucks. I am hoping with Novix that part of the equation is fixed. It will truly be better for us if there is competition in the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

I remember some social media posts about Dan being at the Lone Wolf HQ if I remember correctly. Probably be something like the Dan Infalt Beast stand produced by Novix. Time will tell.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

77chevy said:


> Hes a regular guy working a 9-5 or (6-5) like most of us. He does this in his spare time from what I understand...


He is not a regular guy. They are not talking about you or I in this thread. He has put himself into a position in the hunting world that sets himself apart. With that comes the good the bad and the ugly of doing that. It does not matter if he is a working man. We are talking about the deer hunting man here. 

I like the guy and like watching him on Youtube. Its no secret that this stand thing has not gone the way he or any of his followers have wanted it to go.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Dan has been saying just a few more weeks his stand will be released for atleast 2 years. The prototype he had at deer fest looked okay but the gaps in the stand seemed to large like you can roll an ankle in. His bow holder that you can move along the stand looks like a good idea until dirt and grit gets into all them #8 threads. Also, the point at the post gets really thin. Isn’t that where the most pressure is on the stand when camming? I know that’s right where my vanish XT broke.
> 
> I tell you what all of Dans smack talking about Andre and stopping LWCG from making anymore stands if his patent comes through actually convinced me to order the LWCG stands in case that does happen...lol
> 
> ...


I can 100% assure you that is NOT going to happen! I have the patent denials to prove it! LOL


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> I can 100% assure you that is NOT going to happen! I have the patent denials to prove it! LOL


Denials?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

So to get to 6lbs youre gonna have to sit on bare metal? Might as well stand on a saddle platform


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

/Users/moorefuneralhome/Downloads/LWCG Patent Documents/IMG_2486.JPG


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Lot of different ways to make cash in today's world... If he was smart he wouldn't be making treestands for profit to the public. I would imagine the liability of something breaking or going wrong and then getting sued is fairly high.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

grander said:


> Lot of different ways to make cash in today's world... If he was smart he wouldn't be making treestands for profit to the public. I would imagine the liability of something breaking or going wrong and then getting sued is fairly high.


I don’t know looking at his patent application. That is a lot of force on those 4 bolts holding that plate on for the post.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

grander said:


> Lot of different ways to make cash in today's world... If he was smart he wouldn't be making treestands for profit to the public. I would imagine the liability of something breaking or going wrong and then getting sued is fairly high.


instead he has several forums and many hunters talking about him and speculating on his business plans, no $ in that LOL. 

good marketing and demand generation though if/when his stand comes to market.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I've done some digging myself as the D'Acquistos have always seemed to be pretty stand up folks, despite being drug through the mud multiple times with unsubstantiated claims. The current separation of the Lone Wolf name is based on the current manufacturers not upholding the quality standards laid out in the contract.

As you can see through these documents not only has Dan been rejected for 5 different patented applications for his stand because he literally tried to patent features and designs that Andrae D’Acquisto patented 20 years ago. He was also rejected on 3 claims for trying to knock off XOP stick stacking and quick hang bracket patents too.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Since we can only load 6 at a time...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Wait a minute...

Who stole whose ideas???...:lol3:



pro38hunter said:


> I've done some digging myself as the D'Acquistos have always seemed to be pretty stand up folks, despite being drug through the mud multiple times with unsubstantiated claims. The current separation of the Lone Wolf name is based on the current manufacturers not upholding the quality standards laid out in the contract.
> 
> As you can see through these documents not only has Dan been rejected for 5 different patented applications for his stand because he literally tried to patent features and designs that Andrae D’Acquisto patented 20 years ago. He was also rejected on 3 claims for trying to knock off XOP stick stacking and quick hang bracket patents too.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

If looks like a duck and walks like a duck it’s prob a duck


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

pro38hunter said:


> I've done some digging myself as the D'Acquistos have always seemed to be pretty stand up folks, despite being drug through the mud multiple times with unsubstantiated claims. The current separation of the Lone Wolf name is based on the current manufacturers not upholding the quality standards laid out in the contract.
> 
> As you can see through these documents not only has Dan been rejected for 5 different patented applications for his stand because he literally tried to patent features and designs that Andrae D’Acquisto patented 20 years ago. He was also rejected on 3 claims for trying to knock off XOP stick stacking and quick hang bracket patents too.


I have been telling guys for a long time Dan is not who many want to believe he is. You can talk trash all you want about Andrae but he has innovated more positive ideas and tree stand products thru the years than anyone else. Andrae knows what works and makes changes accordingly all while trying to shave weight,make things more compact and user friendly. No one else out there keeps improving stand and stick set ups like he and Cody do. The old saying immitation is the best form of flattery comes to mind.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

enkriss said:


> I don’t know looking at his patent application. That is a lot of force on those 4 bolts holding that plate on for the post.
> 
> View attachment 7197389


You think a weld would be stronger?


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Boonerbrad said:


> I have been telling guys for a long time Dan is not who many want to believe he is. You can talk trash all you want about Andrae but he has innovated more positive ideas and tree stand products thru the years than anyone else. Andrae knows what works and makes changes accordingly all while trying to shave weight,make things more compact and user friendly. No one else out there keeps improving stand and stick set ups like he and Cody do. The old saying immitation is the best form of flattery comes to mind.


Wonder if we’ll see this on other sites ????


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> You think a weld would be stronger?


I would prefer one solid piece like the LWCG design.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Anobody said:


> Boonerbrad said:
> 
> 
> > I have been telling guys for a long time Dan is not who many want to believe he is. You can talk trash all you want about Andrae but he has innovated more positive ideas and tree stand products thru the years than anyone else. Andrae knows what works and makes changes accordingly all while trying to shave weight,make things more compact and user friendly. No one else out there keeps improving stand and stick set ups like he and Cody do. The old saying immitation is the best form of flattery comes to mind.
> ...


I highly doubt it would last more than a few minutes....


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Anobody said:


> Wonder if we’ll see this on other sites ????


I pretty sure we know which one it won't be on... Lol


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> I pretty sure we know which one it won't be on... Lol


Go ahead and post it. See how long it takes for them to ban you...


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

jayson2984 said:


> It’s starting to feel as tho Dan maybe the problem vs the victim he always seems to play. Is he still killing big bucks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been thinking this for quite some time. And no he does not kill big bucks anymore.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

jayson2984 said:


> Not bashing him. I am just saying I have been around awhile and it always somebody did dan wrong song and dance. Seems after a while it can’t be everyone else. How does it take someone as popular as him to get a stand and sticks to market? People should be beating down his door to help him, there must be a reason they aren’t. I just hope he releases in 10 days and he hits specs. The forum has already devolved so far into a Dan is the King and all who don’t follow are welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why I am no longer active on that forum. I was one of the first members and probably have over 2k posts, but the forum evolved into a wierd Dan worship site where people believe his tactics are the only way to kill big bucks.....which they are not.

Dan needs a PR agent, because he constantly posts pictures or videos with controversial content, wearing inappropriate tee shirts ect. ect. Which is fine, but not if your trying to be a public figure and need investors or companies to sponsor you. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

grfox said:


> This is why I am no longer active on that forum. I was one of the first members and probably have over 2k posts, but the forum evolved into a wierd Dan worship site where people believe his tactics are the only way to kill big bucks.....which they are not.


Same

I appreciate the insight he brought to hunting bedding but it got weird over there quick. When it was 20 or so of us kicking ideas back and forth it was something to behold. 

There are so many guys that were once on board with him that have moved on and still are killing big deer and creating crazy content its insane. I am not one, hell im lucky to have time to get in a stand once a week at this point in life so take it for what its worth. He made half those guys in the blood brother outdoors sound like pure *******s and theyre ok guys, they kill big bucks.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

enkriss said:


> I don’t know looking at his patent application. That is a lot of force on those 4 bolts holding that plate on for the post.
> 
> View attachment 7197389


Splitting hairs here but probably not too bad, the moment of the platform is supported by the cables and the shear of the post being tightened to the tree should be supported by the post sitting in the recess in the platform. But left to right rocking / torsion of the post and platform... yeah possibly.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, very interesting on the Novix brand. Just ordered and received a new LW Alpha II and it is in fact the newly designed platform. Still branded as "Lone Wolf" on the platform. Looks awesome.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

bowhunt80 said:


> Yes, very interesting on the Novix brand. Just ordered and received a new LW Alpha II and it is in fact the newly designed platform. Still branded as "Lone Wolf" on the platform. Looks awesome.


Lets see it.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> Same
> 
> I appreciate the insight he brought to hunting bedding but it got weird over there quick. When it was 20 or so of us kicking ideas back and forth it was something to behold.
> 
> There are so many guys that were once on board with him that have moved on and still are killing big deer and creating crazy content its insane. I am not one, hell im lucky to have time to get in a stand once a week at this point in life so take it for what its worth. He made half those guys in the blood brother outdoors sound like pure *******s and theyre ok guys, they kill big bucks.


Yes I remember you man. PA right? It was a lot of fun back then. Like you said it was a core of 20-50 regulars talking shop and getting it done. Then it turned into a bunch of quiver sniffers worshiping Dan.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

grfox said:


> Yes I remember you man. PA right? It was a lot of fun back then. Like you said it was a core of 20-50 regulars talking shop and getting it done. Then it turned into a bunch of quiver sniffers worshiping Dan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yep, I live in north central big woods of PA.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Red Eye 81 said:


> bowhunt80 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, very interesting on the Novix brand. Just ordered and received a new LW Alpha II and it is in fact the newly designed platform. Still branded as "Lone Wolf" on the platform. Looks awesome.
> ...



Yeah...I’d like to see it too


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

All I’m going to say is, if Novix doesn’t release anything new they’re getting left in the dust. The Assault & Alpha while excellent stands, haven’t evolved any. Other companies are.

Dan’s Beast Stand better be worth all the hype and drama (think under 8# furnished and CLEAN finish) or else his reputation is shot. 

I hope LWCG can get their QC and turnaround times better, despite Covid plaguing is all. 

I’m tired of all the hype, drama and overselling done by these companies (cough) HAWK... 

Sell what you speak of, back what you say and stay in your lane. 
End rant.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Does anyone have a timeline for when we will see the LWCG double step sticks?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Post.Malone said:


> Does anyone have a timeline for when we will see the LWCG double step sticks?


Supposed to open up orders within the week. Shipping mid August


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> Supposed to open up orders within the week. Shipping mid August


They will be worth the wait. No stand offs bending like pretzels.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Burtle said:


> Red Eye 81 said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunt80 said:
> ...


You got it guys. 😁😁


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

bowhunt80 said:


> You got it guys. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


No lone wolf branding on the platform?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

See those 1.0 from LWCG are missing ship times🦦


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

enkriss said:


> bowhunt80 said:
> 
> 
> > You got it guys. ����
> ...


I meant on the seat.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

bowhunt80 said:


> enkriss said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunt80 said:
> ...


*Seat platform


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

That new platform is too funny....Anyone else see something that looks like a..well...uhhhh....yeah, I think I will just leave it there.


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh man, now I can’t not see it...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> That new platform is too funny....Anyone else see something that looks like a..well...uhhhh....yeah, I think I will just leave it there.


Yep.... ha ha ha!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

so no bow holder?


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Liv4Rut said:


> That new platform is too funny....Anyone else see something that looks like a..well...uhhhh....yeah, I think I will just leave it there.


I put my mind in gutter mode.....yep I see it:lol:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

77chevy said:


> so no bow holder?


that bow holder didnt work on new bows anyhow


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Nothing like having a big pecker pointing at you while you hunt. 
With Novix, you can be this size too LOL


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Gender neutral huh???


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> that bow holder didnt work on new bows anyhow





77chevy said:


> so no bow holder?


I called them and they told me that they are in the middle of designing accessories.


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

buck thwacker said:


> All I’m going to say is, if Novix doesn’t release anything new they’re getting left in the dust. The Assault & Alpha while excellent stands, haven’t evolved any. Other companies are.


LOL - I seriously doubt that. The LW Alpha continues to be the benchmark in which all other stands are judged.


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

keb said:


> Be some Chinese over priced trash


Novix is clearly made in the USA. All you had to do was google them and look at the first pictures. Clearly stamped on the stand. They are a sister company to Lone Wolf. My guess is they will use the same factory.


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

buck thwacker said:


> All I’m going to say is, if Novix doesn’t release anything new they’re getting left in the dust. The Assault & Alpha while excellent stands, haven’t evolved any. Other companies are.
> 
> Dan’s Beast Stand better be worth all the hype and drama (think under 8# furnished and CLEAN finish) or else his reputation is shot.
> 
> ...



Honestly I would put XOP and LW as neck and neck for the front runners. LW is still made in the USA, they have sales fairly frequently and their stand costs HALF of what LWCG does. My guess is they are somewhat limited in what they can change for the stands as part of the agreement in getting the license from Andrae, which is why we see a sister company showing up. The only thing that lets LW down is their sticks. They don't pack as well and the steps are too small, which is a big deal for bigger guys. 

XOP has stepped up in competition for sure. The new XOP air raid evolution looks fantastic. Slightly larger than the standard LW alpha and weighing 12.3 pounds? Their sticks lock together nicely, and although they are a little heavier, they also stick out farther from the tree and have much larger steps. Honestly the only knock on them now is that they are made in China. They seem to have fixed their QC issues they had earlier. They don't seem to have any issues with their coating in the two stands I recently bought. 

LWCG has slow turnaround times, slow CS response times, some QC issues out the gate and their gear costs at least double what everyone else is running. Plus they only have a 300 pound rating on their gear vs the 350 that XOP and LW have. If they can get those ironed out, yes they will probably have THE premium setup for the serious run and gun guys that pretty much want only one setup. The guys that really care about weight since they are hiking in 2 miles to the remote corners on public land. That price is steep though. $850 before taxes for one stand and set of 4 sticks? You could have two full setups from any of the other cast stand makers. Or a climber and a lock on. For the average joe? Probably a little overkill.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just a thought, what 350lbs guy is hiking 2 miles back to his remote spot? LOL


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> Just a thought, what 350lbs guy is hiking 2 miles back to his remote spot? LOL


Kind of a stupid thought. You're talking about standardized TMA ratings, not market density by bodyweight.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> Just a thought, what 350lbs guy is hiking 2 miles back to his remote spot? LOL


Brock Lesner?

People extremely over estimate how far two miles is, especially with a full stand and backpack on your back. Id guess that most people on a good day without a bike or something make it a mile tops. Anyone going that deep with a stand on their back definitely has other stuff too. I know I dont do it, my stands a mile back are already in place waiting for fall.


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> Just a thought, what 350lbs guy is hiking 2 miles back to his remote spot? LOL


Fair point. The LWCG stands are clearly marketed towards a different hunter. That said, 250+ isn't crazy heavy for a big/tall guy, and by the time you add in weight for gear, bow, backpack, etc. you can be getting close to 300 pounds pretty easy. Extra weight rating is just a little more peace of mind.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

bgusty said:


> Fair point. The LWCG stands are clearly marketed towards a different hunter. That said, 250+ isn't crazy heavy for a big/tall guy, and by the time you add in weight for gear, bow, backpack, etc. you can be getting close to 300 pounds pretty easy. Extra weight rating is just a little more peace of mind.


I’m that 250+ guy and I’ll walk all day to find the right spot. I went with XOP for the extra peace of mind when it comes to weight ratings. Cold weather gear & supplies add up when on stand. If I were smaller framed, LWCG may be an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

But there’s a difference between a 250 pound guy and a 350 pound guy. My brother is 250 lbs on a skinny day, and he killed a 10pt last year 3 miles back according to On X. But I wasn’t talking about TMA standards, I’m talking about a 350 pound guy. Does Lonewolf custom gear even use TMA?


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm a 270lb former college athlete. I'm willing to go as far a needed to access the right spot. I use a Lone Wolf Alpha II. The 350 weight rating and space gives me peace of mind. With all gear I'm pushing close to 300lbs. I know these stands can take a lot more than the advertised weight rating but it still makes me feel better to have more margin.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Where do you see the 300lb rating for the LWCG?


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> But there’s a difference between a 250 pound guy and a 350 pound guy. My brother is 250 lbs on a skinny day, and he killed a 10pt last year 3 miles back according to On X. But I wasn’t talking about TMA standards, I’m talking about a 350 pound guy. Does Lonewolf custom gear even use TMA?


I'm considerably over 300 and walk, climb, drag deer and hunt my ***** off, but generally speaking, you're probably right.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

It’s under the 1.0 and DS.5 Specifications


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Where do you see the 300lb rating for the LWCG?


On the specifications tab for each of their stands and the sticks.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I heard Cody made a public statement today regarding Dan and the Lone Wolf name change. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Boonerbrad said:


> I heard Cody made a public statement today regarding Dan and the Lone Wolf name change. Anyone seen it?


Do you have a link? I’d like to check it out. Thanks


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> I heard Cody made a public statement today regarding Dan and the Lone Wolf name change. Anyone seen it?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 7199091
> View attachment 7199093


As Paul Harvey use to say and that's the rest of the story. Lol Anyone still wonder why Dan does not have a stand out yet?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, Pretty much tells it all!!!


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

That certainly spices things up


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

Quite the juicy tidbit there


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Boonerbrad said:


> As Paul Harvey use to say and that's the rest of the story. Lol Anyone still wonder why Dan does not have a stand out yet?


lol! There’s some good reading on that post there! Emotions are running high:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

by reading that, I do not see where a patten was approved for anything, so what this Dan guy is trying to do is no big deal. If yoou did not patten the marble and some one else did they have the right to do whatever they wnt with it, even though they did not invent it.

I have bow hunted for over 40years and I have no idea who this Dan guy is and really do not care.
I do remember when a tree stand company filed for bankruptcy due to faulty stands and lawsuits, but kept their ranches and big boats and other stuff, then the same guys came back with a different brand with out loosing a beat....


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

There’s a new hunting beast in town LOL.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, some of you dudes are getting a little weird...


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wish they would all st eff up and go back to building stands


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> As Paul Harvey use to say and that's the rest of the story. Lol Anyone still wonder why Dan does not have a stand out yet?


So... who is gonna grow a pair and post this on the beast?

I would but I am already banned.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 7199091
> View attachment 7199093


well, that about sums it up.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> So... who is gonna grow a pair and post this on the beast?
> 
> I would but I am already banned.


I will see if i can join and ask a few questions. LOL


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

The truth will *always* come to light on AT!!!


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

So glad things are coming to light. I have been slowly backpedaling away from the hunting beast for the past few months as I've been watching Dan's tweet and deletes reveal his true self, and now with this patent situation... I'm over that guy. If he was half a man he would address this post which started all the social media drama, which has now been determined to be a lie. 
Lucky for him he has brainwashed his cult so much that most will look right past this...not I though.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Frubois said:


> So glad things are coming to light. I have been slowly backpedaling away from the hunting beast for the past few months as I've been watching Dan's tweet and deletes reveal his true self, and now with this patent situation... I'm over that guy. If he was half a man he would address this post which started all the social media drama, which has now been determined to be a lie.
> Lucky for him he has brainwashed his cult so much that most will look right past this...not I though.


We share the same thoughts...

This rant drove me over the edge though... then I was banned from posts on AT. Pathetic...


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Frubois said:
> 
> 
> > So glad things are coming to light. I have been slowly backpedaling away from the hunting beast for the past few months as I've been watching Dan's tweet and deletes reveal his true self, and now with this patent situation... I'm over that guy. If he was half a man he would address this post which started all the social media drama, which has now been determined to be a lie.
> ...


I think you meant banned from the hunting beast forum? 

I would still buy his stand if it offered any innovative useful features compared to what's already out, though from everything I've seen about it, it's basic and really just another stand. Time will tell (maybe, been waiting for it for years)
He bungees his sticks sideways onto his stand, that's a HARD NO for me bro get with the times.

It's also nice to be able to voice your opinion or review here without worry of being censored or banned. 

For as patriotic as he claims he is he sure don't like our first amendment. Shout out to AT!🇺🇲🇺🇲


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Frubois said:


> I think you meant banned from the hunting beast forum?
> 
> I would still buy his stand if it offered any innovative useful features compared to what's already out, though from everything I've seen about it, it's basic and really just another stand. Time will tell (maybe, been waiting for it for years)
> He bungees his sticks sideways onto his stand, that's a HARD NO for me bro get with the times.
> ...


Yes, I was banned from the beast because of a post I made on AT and I just quoted someone else...


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

enkriss said:


> Frubois said:
> 
> 
> > I think you meant banned from the hunting beast forum?
> ...


Oh ok. I've heard a number of similar stories, not at all surprised.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Frubois said:


> I think you meant banned from the hunting beast forum?
> 
> I would still buy his stand if it offered any innovative useful features compared to what's already out, though from everything I've seen about it, it's basic and really just another stand. Time will tell (maybe, been waiting for it for years)
> He bungees his sticks sideways onto his stand, that's a HARD NO for me bro get with the times.
> ...


Yeah, I also heard he wipes from front to back....such a hard no for me too girl!!!
Who gives a rats ass how he carries his sticks...does he kill bucks? This isn’t a fashion contest Shirley.


----------



## bgusty (Aug 6, 2014)

Why did this devolve into a battle over dan infalt? Who cares about him? This isn’t his stand. We don’t even know if or when his stand is actually going to be made. He doesn’t have a patent on most of it from what we can tell. He’s a long ways off from having any kind of production going. Let’s get back to the issue at hand. 

Novix is a sister company of lone wolf, which should let them put out new innovations. Always good to have more people in the game. Hopefully it helps keep making products better and keeps the price down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

No Idea what's wrong with bungee straps. Rock solid, dead quiet, easily replaceable. Love em


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Yeah, I also heard he wipes from front to back....such a hard no for me too girl!!!
> Who gives a rats ass how he carries his sticks...does he kill bucks? This isn’t a fashion contest Shirley.


When was the last buck he killed? 2 or 3 years ago? And from one of Andrae's stands to boot. LOL


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the content Dan puts out, actually just bought is Farm Country DVD, but I think LWCG has some of the most innovative stuff going right now. That being said XOP is more in my budget ha.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Bigmike23 said:


> No Idea what's wrong with bungee straps. Rock solid, dead quiet, easily replaceable. Love em


Have you tried Nite Ize gear ties?


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Andrea is the real genius in this story. Real innovator


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

BroMontana said:


> Have you tried Nite Ize gear ties?


I like them wrapped around my shikars


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

who shoots a LOBO?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

77chevy said:


> who shoots a LOBO?


I have a lobo prototype from the original run probably 15 years ago. Darton has always worked with Andrae and still is today.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I see more posts about Dan and drama then actually putting products out on the market.


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Frubois said:
> 
> 
> > I think you meant banned from the hunting beast forum?
> ...


To clarify, I meant his stand doesn't have a designated spot for his sticks and he says the best way to carry them is to bungee them horizontally. 
I owned his sticks and on my assualt 2 this didn't work for me personally hence the "hard no". If his stand doesn't have anything better than suggesting to bungee them horizontally for brush to catch on I will pass. 

One way or another I'm buying a new setup this year and will wait to see what he offers. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Boonerbrad said:


> I have a lobo prototype from the original run probably 15 years ago. Darton has always worked with Andrae and still is today.


cool. did not know he worked with darton on it


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

No matter how you feel about the people behind the companies creating these products, I feel it’s the consumer who will be benefited. There is a lot of interest in creating lightweight, quality products for us to choose from. Stick and stand companies are innovating because there is an interest. That interest comes from us. Choose your side if you’d like. I will choose whichever product appeals to me the most regardless on the man behind the company.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Has it been two weeks ??


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

If this is just a rebranding people are going to be very disappointed on FB with all the silly teasers.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

enkriss said:


> If this is just a rebranding people are going to be very disappointed on FB with all the silly teasers.


Not sure at this point what Dan has to offer LW. Is LW interested in sticks that bend? Is LW interested in a stand that has no patent is basically a copy of what they already have? The new name is so they can get away with building product that is not on par with what they currently have and has a lower price point is my bet. Like the Alpgha Tech trial?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Boonerbrad said:


> When was the last buck he killed? 2 or 3 years ago? And from one of Andrae's stands to boot. LOL


I’m not going to start polishing BonerBrads knob until I see his impressive wall of bucks.
From where I’m sitting Dan Inflat may not be the greatest business man. He may not be fantastic at product development, but he is damn good at helping people learn and being MORE than forthcoming with what he knows. Just look at the guys from The Hunting public who freely admit they follow most of infalts teachings. That’s a lot more than I can say for Andrae. Andrae can make a heck of a stand, but Inflat put himself out there and tried to help and teach. He was put on a pedistle by the internet and brought right back down by the internet. You guys love that ****! Quite honestly I think it’s embarrassing that a bunch of “grown” adults get their little sissy jabs in at a dude trying to make something. I”ll hang out here until most of the guys running their mouths can list and show me their accomplishments on this thread. Also post your patent number too please.


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I’m not going to start polishing BonerBrads knob until I see his impressive wall of bucks.
> From where I’m sitting Dan Inflat may not be the greatest business man. He may not be fantastic at product development, but he is damn good at helping people learn and being MORE than forthcoming with what he knows. Just look at the guys from The Hunting public who freely admit they follow most of infalts teachings. That’s a lot more than I can say for Andrae. Andrae can make a heck of a stand, but Inflat put himself out there and tried to help and teach. He was put on a pedistle by the internet and brought right back down by the internet. You guys love that ****! Quite honestly I think it’s embarrassing that a bunch of “grown” adults get their little sissy jabs in at a dude trying to make something. I”ll hang out here until most of the guys running their mouths can list and show me their accomplishments on this thread. Also post your patent number too please.


I have a couple two three or so on the wall and a couple I could credit to Infalt, does this mean I need to worship him?

Nobody here claimed to own a patent they didn't, and before the truth could come out about it be constantly slandering Andrae and LWCG to the point where I wouldn't be surprised if Dan would face some sort of lawsuit for it in the future.

There's a strong pattern emerging with everyone close to infalt throughout his ventures, a pattern that people don't last long around him. He has played the victim card every time but now people are openly starting to talk and it's becoming crystal clear what has really been happening. I wouldn't mind hearing from Jeff G. what happened between them, in the past year he's suddenly vanished from the hunting beast group as well. 

The admiral said it best, I honestly could care less about either group. I just want the most efficient setup and that's who will be getting my money.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Latest teaser:


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Frubois said:


> I have a couple two three or so on the wall and a couple I could credit to Infalt, does this mean I need to worship him?
> 
> Nobody here claimed to own a patent they didn't, and before the truth could come out about it be constantly slandering Andrae and LWCG to the point where I wouldn't be surprised if Dan would face some sort of lawsuit for it in the future.
> 
> ...


Dan seemed to have turned into a finger pointing cry baby over the past 2 years. Prior to that I thought he was pretty humble and I respected that.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

enkriss said:


> Latest teaser:
> 
> View attachment 7201063


well...that looks familiar


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

77chevy said:


> well...that looks familiar


It will dimple just like the lonewolfs did


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Well... I think they are bringing the mini sticks back atleast.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

enkriss said:


> Latest teaser:
> 
> View attachment 7201063


 would be a good idea if that is a step on a saddle platform post you can rest your foot on. But I guess we will see what it is...


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I’m not going to start polishing BonerBrads knob until I see his impressive wall of bucks.
> From where I’m sitting Dan Inflat may not be the greatest business man. He may not be fantastic at product development, but he is damn good at helping people learn and being MORE than forthcoming with what he knows. Just look at the guys from The Hunting public who freely admit they follow most of infalts teachings. That’s a lot more than I can say for Andrae. Andrae can make a heck of a stand, but Inflat put himself out there and tried to help and teach. He was put on a pedistle by the internet and brought right back down by the internet. You guys love that ****! Quite honestly I think it’s embarrassing that a bunch of “grown” adults get their little sissy jabs in at a dude trying to make something. I”ll hang out here until most of the guys running their mouths can list and show me their accomplishments on this thread. Also post your patent number too please.


I am not on a podcast or any other social media platform claiming to be something i am not. I am also not on social media claiming to have a patent for something someone else has a patent for. I am not copying someone i at one time had by nose up his butt for years and then playing the victim card at every turn. Andrae has the written proof of what Dan is claiming to be his idea. In fact around 2002 Andrae already tried the machining a stand from a solid piece of aluminum. And guess why is was scrapped? Cost. Guess who was around Andrae kissing his azz at that time? Dan is no victim the facts are just coming out and not like he wants them to. And to your point about Dan "teaching" people how to kill mature bucks. Andrae was doing that long before Dan as well. I am guessing Dan learned most of what he knows and how he hunts from Andrae. And Dan has no patent numbers to show you either but Andrae has a load of them.


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> would be a good idea if that is a step on a saddle platform post you can rest your foot on. But I guess we will see what it is...


any word if they will try and get into the saddle game?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

LW/Novix will bring out a saddle platform i am betting as they had one at one time. Short sticks too. Just my guess.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> I am not on a podcast or any other social media platform claiming to be something i am not. I am also not on social media claiming to have a patent for something someone else has a patent for. I am not copying someone i at one time had by nose up his butt for years and then playing the victim card at every turn. Andrae has the written proof of what Dan is claiming to be his idea. In fact around 2002 Andrae already tried the machining a stand from a solid piece of aluminum. And guess why is was scrapped? Cost. Guess who was around Andrae kissing his azz at that time? Dan is no victim the facts are just coming out and not like he wants them to. And to your point about Dan "teaching" people how to kill mature bucks. Andrae was doing that long before Dan as well. I am guessing Dan learned most of what he knows and how he hunts from Andrae. And Dan has no patent numbers to show you either but Andrae has a load of them.


That was before 2002. The January 2000 issue of arrowtrade mentions it. Said he made one earlier than that even.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

trial153 said:


> It will dimple just like the lonewolfs did


Easily preventable.

1/4'' spacer for full step contact, rather than less than half.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

floydfreak said:


> Mack.NOV9-15 said:
> 
> 
> > would be a good idea if that is a step on a saddle platform post you can rest your foot on. But I guess we will see what it is...
> ...


 here’s a picture they posted...If it was a seat, there would be a post going down, but I believe this is a saddle platform as you can see there is an adjustment screw for leveling.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Easily preventable.
> 
> 1/4'' spacer for full step contact, rather than less than half.


If that’s the case why haven’t they fixed the issue all these years?


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

All dan has done has put more idiots on public land, trying to make money for lands we all paid for. 

If u wanna hunt public do ur thing and respect others outings. 

It’s not rocket science


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

enkriss said:


> If that’s the case why haven’t they fixed the issue all these years?


They just aren't as smart as me? :dontknow:


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> would be a good idea if that is a step on a saddle platform post you can rest your foot on. But I guess we will see what it is...


The video shows a guy climbing up it so not likely a saddle platform.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

On the FB post Novix commented that you will love the price of these sticks.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> Mack.NOV9-15 said:
> 
> 
> > would be a good idea if that is a step on a saddle platform post you can rest your foot on. But I guess we will see what it is...
> ...


 I wasn’t able to pull up the video, but the pic I posted looks to be a saddle platform...


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Easily preventable.
> 
> 1/4'' spacer for full step contact, rather than less than half.


Nope just sold them bought something built better. 
Let them fix the problem, it's only been what...15 years?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

enkriss said:


> Well... I think they are bringing the mini sticks back atleast.


I like the smaller two step sticks, ifs good to have a set in the mix. 
I still have those two you sent me with the shealth strips


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> here’s a picture they posted...If it was a seat, there would be a post going down, but I believe this is a saddle platform as you can see there is an adjustment screw for leveling.


interesting....


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Well... I think they are bringing the mini sticks back atleast.


XOP has mini sticks now, so it wouldn't be too surprising. I think have realized the demand for the shorter sticks with everyone cutting theirs down.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Obviously noone knows for certain what the facts are in this drama, but, if im reading between the lines correctly, is the reason Lone Wolf hasnt changed in so many years because they made a bad biz deal and Andrea pretty much shut them down every time they tried to change something? Hence the reason for the sister company? I thought Andrea just owned the Lone Wolf name, but it seems like its way deeper than that.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> I am not on a podcast or any other social media platform claiming to be something i am not. I am also not on social media claiming to have a patent for something someone else has a patent for. I am not copying someone i at one time had by nose up his butt for years and then playing the victim card at every turn. Andrae has the written proof of what Dan is claiming to be his idea. In fact around 2002 Andrae already tried the machining a stand from a solid piece of aluminum. And guess why is was scrapped? Cost. Guess who was around Andrae kissing his azz at that time? Dan is no victim the facts are just coming out and not like he wants them to. And to your point about Dan "teaching" people how to kill mature bucks. Andrae was doing that long before Dan as well. I am guessing Dan learned most of what he knows and how he hunts from Andrae. And Dan has no patent numbers to show you either but Andrae has a load of them.


Amazing that I can tell exactly who someone is on AT based on the similarities to the crap they spew on Cody's facebook group.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Latest teaser:
> 
> View attachment 7201063


Looks very innovative!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

MNarrow said:


> Looks very innovative!!!!!!!!


Lol right? Really pushing boundaries. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## terryna (Mar 22, 2018)

Boonerbrad said:


> Pretty simple really. They want out of the Lone Wolf drama. Andrae owns the name and they have had enough of the constant legal wrangling. They have not won any of the legal cases involving Andrae/LWCG. Time to move on.


agree


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

This is just my opinion. I have had a couple of the expensive brands. In my opinion they are trying to reinvent the wheel. The Lone Wolf sticks in my opinion are still the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Amazing that I can tell exactly who someone is on AT based on the similarities to the crap they spew on Cody's facebook group.


LOL. Not on facebook or have i ever posted a thing on facebook. Try again.


----------



## macaduna (Oct 31, 2014)

Is this falling out similar to what happened with blood brothers outdoors?


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rupypug said:


> This is just my opinion. I have had a couple of the expensive brands. In my opinion they are trying to reinvent the wheel. The Lone Wolf sticks in my opinion are still the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Lol you haven't tried any of the new stuff on the market, eh


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Lol you haven't tried any of the new stuff on the market, eh


Yes I have and all you save is weight. I’m an old school guy and love everything about the Lone Wolf including the single step and the strap that comes with them. Of the new sticks I like the stacked outdoors better then any metal stick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure some of you even care about the actual products but the LWCG double step sticks went live yesterday.

$100 a stick about what I expected.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ seen that, they look pretty sweet!!


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Post.Malone said:


> Not sure some of you even care about the actual products but the LWCG double step sticks went live yesterday.
> 
> $100 a stick about what I expected.


and they can actually make them

https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com/...sto-series-double-step?variant=31655990460439


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

77chevy said:


> Post.Malone said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure some of you even care about the actual products but the LWCG double step sticks went live yesterday.
> ...


13 hours later they are sold out.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Fail


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

What was their countdown timer, like 30 effing days??!?!!? What an epic failure and ridiculous way to kill the hype.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

77chevy said:


> and they can actually make them
> 
> https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com/...sto-series-double-step?variant=31655990460439


WOW who wouldn't want those sticks ?? dang sweet ..I shouldn't have looked ...now I feel this is a must have item


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Curious if this delay has anything to do with Beast Gear........


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

bigbucks170 said:


> WOW who wouldn't want those sticks ?? dang sweet ..I shouldn't have looked ...now I feel this is a must have item


Are they going to be in stock again before season?


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

MNarrow said:


> What was their countdown timer, like 30 effing days??!?!!? What an epic failure and ridiculous way to kill the hype.


No crap! It sounds like it's just going to be a budget lineup so I'm personally not expecting much or all too thrilled about it anyway but I still was 👀

Those double steps look nice, but I'll wait for everyone else to be the guinea pigs.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Did they hire the old Bowtech marketing guy???


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish those double steps were about 22" between steps.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure looks like a lone wolf rebrand to me


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> WOW who wouldn't want those sticks ?? dang sweet ..I shouldn't have looked ...now I feel this is a must have item


Not gonna lie I have stick envy. Finally some innovation! 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

they have "finetuned" craftsmanship :RockOn:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

My guess is they try to match the XOP pricing


----------



## Sasquatch87 (Jul 18, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> WOW who wouldn't want those sticks ?? dang sweet ..I shouldn't have looked ...now I feel this is a must have item


I got to believe those bolts are going to bend very easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Sasquatch87 said:


> I got to believe those bolts are going to bend very easy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are 5/8” grade 8 bolts. Highly doubt they are going to bend.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks a lot like the old one... such an original and groundbreaking concept


----------



## markedtulip1814 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hmmm now I don't know which sticks to buy


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

MNarrow said:


> Curious if this delay has anything to do with Beast Gear........


I doubt it. The beast stand will all be preorders according to Dan. So no real reason to hold up posting a picture and taking the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

77chevy said:


> and they can actually make them
> 
> https://www.lonewolfcustomgear.com/...sto-series-double-step?variant=31655990460439


LOL WUT? LWCG has been the poster child for taking the donations up front and delivering when they can get around to it.

That square head bolt has got to be the sloppiest rush-to-market decision I've ever seen. Compared to the version at ATA, you can tell the flat stick with perpendicular stand offs was a death trap because of kick out.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Double step sticks will be available for order again in 2 weeks


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> That square head bolt has got to be the sloppiest rush-to-market decision I've ever seen. Compared to the version at ATA, you can tell the flat stick with perpendicular stand offs was a death trap because of kick out.


You do realize Andrae and his kid do this for a living? This isn't just an after work project for them, but I'll take joe blows opinion off AT for it. 
It's been months since the concept was first brought out, not to mention how many months before that they were being designed. 

Can't wait to hear and watch some reviews with substance.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

tag


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I think when you start to approach 5lbs for a platform,you start to lose the point of hunting with a saddle.I'm sure it's a good sturdy saddle but for a lot less money and at 3lbs,you can buy a podium platform that's easy to use and solid as a rock.I also like the podium because I can put two squirrel steps on the strap and step around the tree if I have to.You really can't do that with a mission platform because the strap is too high.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

MNarrow said:


> Novix means gender-neutral boyfriend


I laughed and thought you where kidding but nope you where not bold strategy for a treestand manufacture name gender neutral boyfriend "very progressive" kudos to them for being inclusive and helping grow hunting.


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

dougell said:


> I think when you start to approach 5lbs for a platform,you start to lose the point of hunting with a saddle.I'm sure it's a good sturdy saddle but for a lot less money and at 3lbs,you can buy a podium platform that's easy to use and solid as a rock.I also like the podium because I can put two squirrel steps on the strap and step around the tree if I have to.You really can't do that with a mission platform because the strap is too high.


Saddles are safer and with practice offer an arguably greater shot field. Some people also say they are comfier for them.

My buddy says if he couldn't use his original assassin he wouldn't saddle hunt. Which is why he paid $400 for it, and many others paid more. I think it will be a top producer for them and now I'm tempted to try saddle hunting again, my first time around 5 years ago I only had a ring of steps and hated it.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 7199091
> View attachment 7199093


Is that the goofy looking kid that would be better served selling skateboards or working at guitar center?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> LOL WUT? LWCG has been the poster child for taking the donations up front and delivering when they can get around to it.
> 
> That square head bolt has got to be the sloppiest rush-to-market decision I've ever seen. Compared to the version at ATA, you can tell the flat stick with perpendicular stand offs was a death trap because of kick out.


Well by all means save your money and buy some Beast sticks that are bending like soft pretzels. Or is that you Dan?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone see how the preordered 1.0 have gone up in weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> Anyone see how the preordered 1.0 have gone up in weight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By 6oz yep. They also increased the weight rating to 350lbs


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> By 6oz yep. They also increased the weight rating to 350lbs


They changed the spec on a preordered item. That’s Bs. Nice they told everyone but total bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

jayson2984 said:


> enkriss said:
> 
> 
> > By 6oz yep. They also increased the weight rating to 350lbs
> ...


They are likely just trying to be honest unlike LWCG you get your stand and it misses the weight by 2lbs


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

conservewild said:


> They are likely just trying to be honest unlike LWCG you get your stand and it misses the weight by 2lbs


Lol we are talking about LWCG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

If six oz changes your mind... you didn’t want it to begin with


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> Lol we are talking about LWCG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

jayson2984 said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > They are likely just trying to be honest unlike LWCG you get your stand and it misses the weight by 2lbs
> ...


Well then they will still likely be 2lbs heavier than the 6oz they are quoting


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

conservewild said:


> Well then they will still likely be 2lbs heavier than the 6oz they are quoting


BonerBrad is typin up his rebuttal, wait for it....


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, some of you guys have beef with LWCG like you have personal stake in one of these companies. My take, glad there are so many options, from budget heavier gear, to higher end, more streamlined equipment. I will say this, I bought an Ambush when they first were available, I had an issue with it, and I dealt DIRECTLY with the owner of the company, who personally ensured that my issues were resolved. I have his personal contact information if I need to reach out to him again. I'm pretty sure I won't receive that level of customer service from most of the others.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

huntin_addict said:


> Man, some of you guys have beef with LWCG like you have personal stake in one of these companies. My take, glad there are so many options, from budget heavier gear, to higher end, more streamlined equipment. I will say this, I bought an Ambush when they first were available, I had an issue with it, and I dealt DIRECTLY with the owner of the company, who personally ensured that my issues were resolved. I have his personal contact information if I need to reach out to him again. I'm pretty sure I won't receive that level of customer service from most of the others.


I have no issues with anyone, but LWCG has never hit the specs on a single item they released...ever. You can call that hate if you want, but it’s just facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anobody said:


> If six oz changes your mind... you didn’t want it to begin with


Well that’s about the most irrelevant comment ever. How much would it need to change for me to have wanted one but not want it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

With everybody's stand weights never being what they're advertised, I don't know why anyone thought this would differ.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> I have no issues with anyone, but LWCG has never hit the specs on a single item they released...ever. You can call that hate if you want, but it’s just facts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Name me another company who has hit every single one spot on to the ounce. I'll be sitting here for awhile waiting.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^ I asked that question recently and some mentioned their LW stands were really close to advertised weight. I havent weighed mine tho, so idk. If i pick it up and it feels light, thats good enough for me.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

huntin_addict said:


> Name me another company who has hit every single one spot on to the ounce. I'll be sitting here for awhile waiting.


No one else releases stands for preorder with a given weight and misses every single time. Name a company that markets ultra light treestands that outright lie every single time....I’ll be sitting here waiting for a while. You guys are so deep in the quiver sniffing you can’t even be honest. They make the best stuff out but that doesn’t mean they don’t lie, a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Millennium, Hawk........................................................


----------



## usmc2220 (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the pre-order folks are talking about LWCG?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> No one else releases stands for preorder with a given weight and misses every single time. Name a company that markets ultra light treestands that outright lie every single time....I’ll be sitting here waiting for a while. You guys are so deep in the quiver sniffing you can’t even be honest. They make the best stuff out but that doesn’t mean they don’t lie, a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Name a treestand manufacturer that is honest.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> No one else releases stands for preorder with a given weight and misses every single time. Name a company that markets ultra light treestands that outright lie every single time....I’ll be sitting here waiting for a while. You guys are so deep in the quiver sniffing you can’t even be honest. They make the best stuff out but that doesn’t mean they don’t lie, a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting for your answer. I didn't think you could list one. Thanks.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

huntin_addict said:


> I'm still waiting for your answer. I didn't think you could list one. Thanks.


No other manufacturers take preorders and change specs. Zero none nada zeroooooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> No other manufacturers take preorders and change specs. Zero none nada zeroooooooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Horse manure. Every manufacturer "tweaks" their specs. ALL, TOTAL, EVERY SINGLE ONE. Don't get hung up on the preorder. If you don't like it, don't participate. But every single manufacturer adjusts their specs when they bring their product to market. Bow manufacturers love to do that too, just pop in to the General section and watch specs on new bows when they are "released" vs. what they are when they hit the consumers hands.

Back to the thread. Personally I hope Novix can find some separation from the LW / LWCG drama, can innovate some new products and find some success. Choices for consumers is a good thing.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

frog gigger said:


> With everybody's stand weights never being what they're advertised, I don't know why anyone thought this would differ.


Exactly.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Novix sounds like a prescription drug. Is that the best they could do?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> No other manufacturers take preorders and change specs. Zero none nada zeroooooooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What about hawk? They changed their specs 3 times after preorders and they were still way off. Beast sticks were supposed to be 1.4lbs until they were released they creeped up to 1.7 now behind the scenes did anyone notice they are now 1.9lbs? No? During which preorder cycle did that change? 

Oh... has anyone received there mini beast sticks orders they placed in January yet? No? Huh...


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> What about hawk? They changed their specs 3 times after preorders and they were still way off. Beast sticks were supposed to be 1.4lbs until they were released they creeped up to 1.7 now behind the scenes did anyone notice they are now 1.9lbs? No? During which preorder cycle did that change?
> 
> Oh... has anyone received there mini beast sticks orders they placed in January yet? No? Huh...


Lol hmmm wonder why it’s an issue if the beast did it but not if LWCG? If I preorder beast sticks and they changed weight I would cancel my order. Period end of story. The idea it’s acceptable for anyone to release a product for order and change specs is a joke. Perhaps I over stated that LWCG is the only one to do it but if they get away with it and we let them why wouldnt they all. The beast sticks where one of the worst mobile sticks I have ever seen. Have you seen the catalyst outdoors Great white buffalo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I never said it’s not a problem they changed specs. You asked for examples of other companies doing it. I gave you 2.

I looked at the GWB sticks. I hate daisy chains and that’s the only option with them. I also don’t like the looks of the bottom standoff above the step. Not to mention the $160 each price tag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Dan is in the coffee game now...

No need to bring out an ultra light stand :set1_rolf2:


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Dan is in the coffee game now...
> 
> No need to bring out an ultra light stand


 I like infalt however assuming this comment is indicating he is private labeling coffee I get burnt out of everyone and their uncle private labeling coffee and calling it monster buck blend serious coffee for serious hunters.

Side note black rifle is very good coffee


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Dan is in the coffee game now...
> 
> No need to bring out an ultra light stand :set1_rolf2:


Wonder if the wait will be 9 months on this also


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Best Beast Beans that are Brewed... Say that five times fast LOL.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

They won’t be drinking the Kool-Aid anymore, it’ll be “Beast beans coffee” LOL.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Doesn’t endorse pixie dust but will sling coffee ground


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

conservewild said:


> I like infalt however assuming this comment is indicating he is private labeling coffee I get burnt out of everyone and their uncle private labeling coffee and calling it monster buck blend serious coffee for serious hunters.
> 
> Side note black rifle is very good coffee


You should try hemisphere coffee. Fantastic.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Teemster said:


> BonerBrad is typin up his rebuttal, wait for it....


Rebuttal to what? I may have said something you don't like but what was it that was incorrect?


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

mscott327 said:


> Novix sounds like a prescription drug. Is that the best they could do?


 pretty sure it’s a plug to the gay community kudos to the lone Wolf crew for being progressive.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I never said it’s not a problem they changed specs. You asked for examples of other companies doing it. I gave you 2.
> 
> I looked at the GWB sticks. I hate daisy chains and that’s the only option with them. I also don’t like the looks of the bottom standoff above the step. Not to mention the $160 each price tag.
> 
> ...


In fairness you really moved the goal post. It’s one thing to miss spec, it’s another thing to never ever hit spec. A fine line but a giant difference. Daisy is not the only option, they sell diff buttons allowing diff straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> In fairness you really moved the goal post. It’s one thing to miss spec, it’s another thing to never ever hit spec. A fine line but a giant difference. Daisy is not the only option, they sell diff buttons allowing diff straps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lose the flush stacking ability with the other buttons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the bigger buttons coming for my GWB sticks. As far as features go, stacking is least important on my list as I attach them to my treestand with bungies anyway. I detest amsteel so needed the bigger buttons


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Well the Novix store is open online. Looks just to be rebraned Lone Wolf stuff. They do have a 17" stick and the prices are a good bit cheaper as well.


----------



## lycokayaker (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah..... Not much exciting things there to be had.... Was hoping for a saddle platform to kick start or something new.



ShaneC said:


> Well the Novix store is open online. Looks just to be rebraned Lone Wolf stuff. They do have a 17" stick and the prices are a good bit cheaper as well.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

ShaneC said:


> Well the Novix store is open online. Looks just to be rebraned Lone Wolf stuff. They do have a 17" stick and the prices are a good bit cheaper as well.


Well...........the Echo is 2.5 lbs lighter than an Alpha.......with the same platform size..........somehow.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bigmike23 said:


> I have the bigger buttons coming for my GWB sticks. As far as features go, stacking is least important on my list as I attach them to my treestand with bungies anyway. I detest amsteel so needed the bigger buttons


Could you possibly send me a pic from the side of the GWB stacked? Curious how low profile they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

MNarrow said:


> Well...........the Echo is 2.5 lbs lighter than an Alpha.......with the same platform size..........somehow.


Probably weighing them bare instead of ready to go. That’s about what my alpha weighs.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I was hoping they had a redesign on there climbers ! No climbers ?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> I was hoping they had a redesign on there climbers ! No climbers ?


The whole build up and release was a joke


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

12.99 shipping and the cost of the stand is a decent deal, not for nothing


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> I was hoping they had a redesign on there climbers ! No climbers ?


Yeah, not seeing any climbers. The website is pretty vanilla. Aside from the mind-sticks, not seeing anything new. 

Sorry but their new name sucks.


----------



## Sasquatch87 (Jul 18, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> The whole build up and release was a joke


I agree, this was a total flop. Theyd have been wayyyyyyy better just not doing anything claiming what they already have is the best. However no, they made people think they would actually produce something and start competing to make a name for themselves. Only thing they did was make leaves to attach to the sticks.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jun 20, 2019)

I got the alpha from lone wolf a couple weeks ago when they were on sale, threw it on the scale yesterday and it weighs 12.5 with the straps? Hey if it's not gonna be on weight I'm glad it went that way lol


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone know if the novix stands are being made in USA?


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ yes the are!


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

Boonerbrad said:


> I am not on a podcast or any other social media platform claiming to be something i am not. I am also not on social media claiming to have a patent for something someone else has a patent for. I am not copying someone i at one time had by nose up his butt for years and then playing the victim card at every turn. Andrae has the written proof of what Dan is claiming to be his idea. In fact around 2002 Andrae already tried the machining a stand from a solid piece of aluminum. And guess why is was scrapped? Cost. Guess who was around Andrae kissing his azz at that time? Dan is no victim the facts are just coming out and not like he wants them to. And to your point about Dan "teaching" people how to kill mature bucks. Andrae was doing that long before Dan as well. I am guessing Dan learned most of what he knows and how he hunts from Andrae. And Dan has no patent numbers to show you either but Andrae has a load of them.


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5582559&p=1109310705#post1109310705

Post #23


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Post.Malone said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5582559&p=1109310705#post1109310705
> 
> Post #23


Are you getting at the fact that he blast Dan here and back in January of 2019 he was talking good of DI? It looks like it Is two different topics.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

pinwheeled said:


> Are you getting at the fact that he blast Dan here and back in January of 2019 he was talking good of DI? It looks like it Is two different topics.


Yeah.

I just like giving Brad a hard time. I think it's funny. No hard feelings though


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Post.Malone said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I just like giving Brad a hard time. I think it's funny. No hard feelings though


Hey, Dan use to vehemently defend Andrae. Now he tries to smear his name and trash him at every chance he gets so...


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

enkriss said:


> Hey, Dan use to vehemently defend Andrae. Now he tries to smear his name and trash him at every chance he gets so...



I'm not a big fan of either one of them. 

I do think I'm going to buy the LWCG double step sticks though.


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

Last weekend I hung out in my buddies saddle on the assassin platform, needless to say I was ready to dive back into saddle hunting and buy the mission on the novix grand opening day but it was a no show. 
Any word when they'll be available?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Frubois said:


> Last weekend I hung out in my buddies saddle on the assassin platform, needless to say I was ready to dive back into saddle hunting and buy the mission on the novix grand opening day but it was a no show.
> Any word when they'll be available?


2 weeks. Sold through trophyline


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Post.Malone said:


> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5582559&p=1109310705#post1109310705
> 
> Post #23


Not sure your point. You mad that i point out his short comings and his willingness to help other hunters? I just post facts and some like them others not so much. You are not hurting my feelings at all. I have known Dan and Andrae for over 25 years and DI has tried to steal and copy the very ideas Andrae has had in production or tried to produce for years. DI didn't just come up with the ideas like he claims. But he did ride Andrae's coat tails for years before he became a "victim".


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^ that's crazy. I can't believe Andrea hasn't come out and said anything about this yet.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ that's crazy. I can't believe Andrea hasn't come out and said anything about this yet.


Hes never said a word about this drama of any kind to the best of my knowledge. The fact he can shed all of it right off his back like a duck is prob in part why hes a stone cold big buck killer.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ that's crazy. I can't believe Andrea hasn't come out and said anything about this yet.


Cody said all that needed said. The rumors DI likes to throw out are BS. And Cody put it in black and white. Nothing more needs said.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ that's crazy. I can't believe Andrea hasn't come out and said anything about this yet.


Andre I have had good talks at the Iowa Deer Classic! I always enjoy talking to him about whitetail hunting :wink:


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> Hes never said a word about this drama of any kind to the best of my knowledge. The fact he can shed all of it right off his back like a duck is prob in part why hes a stone cold big buck killer.


His crybaby kid does the talking for him.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ yes the are!


Click "reply with quote".


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I care about 1 thing......can I still get belts for my 20 year old Handclimber? And fix the damn seat already............lol


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> His crybaby kid does the talking for him.


Get ready for the friends and family or aliases to come at you.


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

I got some Novix Mini sticks in today and they are nice...


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> I got some Novix Mini sticks in today and they are nice...


Cool, just ordered some myself a few minutes ago.


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> I got some Novix Mini sticks in today and they are nice...


What's length from top of top step to top of bottom step on those?


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Frubois said:


> Mack.NOV9-15 said:
> 
> 
> > I got some Novix Mini sticks in today and they are nice...
> ...


20” total length when they are in the pack mode, and 15” step to step when they are deployed.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

deadquiet said:


> I care about 1 thing......can I still get belts for my 20 year old Handclimber? And fix the damn seat already............lol


no climbers on their "new" website

what gives?

Whole cheesy buildup and launch was a joke and they actually reduced their product line


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Mack.NOV9-15 said:


> I got some Novix Mini sticks in today and they are nice...


I've had my eye on those. I have an XOP stand and the XOP mini sticks are pretty similar but heavier. They also lock onto the stand with the transport brackets. Tough choice.


----------



## jhanna04 (Jan 3, 2019)

Following


----------



## cgriffith20 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hopefully they are still quality stands


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

cgriffith20 said:


> Hopefully they are still quality stands


The Echo seems as though it is as good as any Lone Wolf stand I've been in. I also bought an XOP Air Raid Evo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

Those of you that ordered an echo or sticks. Did you get a confirmation info? I ordered last night and still haven’t gotten an email from the company itself. Just a confirmation through PayPal. Just curious. Paying through PayPal May also be why.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Leaves said:


> Those of you that ordered an echo or sticks. Did you get a confirmation info? I ordered last night and still haven’t gotten an email from the company itself. Just a confirmation through PayPal. Just curious. Paying through PayPal May also be why.


I ordered mini sticks late Monday night. Got tracking this morning. Should be here tomorrow. Paid with PayPal. PayPal says Lone Wolf.


----------



## Adam5757 (Nov 30, 2018)

matt76cmich said:


> The Echo seems as though it is as good as any Lone Wolf stand I've been in. I also bought an XOP Air Raid Evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a total weight difference between the two? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Adam5757 said:


> Do you have a total weight difference between the two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


This guy did a review on the Echo and put it on a scale at around 11:30 min into the video / 12lbs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEzeozjeUhw


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Leaves said:


> Those of you that ordered an echo or sticks. Did you get a confirmation info? I ordered last night and still haven’t gotten an email from the company itself. Just a confirmation through PayPal. Just curious. Paying through PayPal May also be why.


I ordered the stand Fri and they just emailed that it was shipped today. The sale is over the end of the month!


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

When the sale is over, their Novix will be the same price as Lone Wolf. Don't really understand what they are doing here.


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

Adam5757 said:


> Do you have a total weight difference between the two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


Sorry I do not, I'd check the websites. I just know both of these stands will be lighter than my last stand setup. Going to be using 4 XOP 2 step sticks with Versa Straps and aiders with either of these stands vs an XOP Maximus and 4 full length XOP sticks using all cam buckles.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> When the sale is over, their Novix will be the same price as Lone Wolf. Don't really understand what they are doing here.


I wonder if they will get rid of the “Lone Wolf” brand altogether


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> When the sale is over, their Novix will be the same price as Lone Wolf. Don't really understand what they are doing here.


Yup, same price after the sale......









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride (Dec 26, 2015)

I didn't get a confirmation email from them when I ordered the sticks, just from PayPal. I emailed them a day later to see if they got it and they did. Got a Fed ex tracking number when it shipped. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

matt76cmich said:


> Yup, same price after the sale......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now see they recently raised their prices. Last I looked LW sticks 4 pack was $189. They are $209 now.

Pretty sure the Assault was $239 and the Alpha was $259.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frubois (Mar 15, 2014)

I ordered the minis Monday. Tracking says they will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

BroMontana said:


> Leaves said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you that ordered an echo or sticks. Did you get a confirmation info? I ordered last night and still haven’t gotten an email from the company itself. Just a confirmation through PayPal. Just curious. Paying through PayPal May also be why.
> ...



Ok cool. Not really worried about it just curious.


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> When the sale is over, their Novix will be the same price as Lone Wolf. Don't really understand what they are doing here.


Trying to get them in new customers hands to try to create some hype if I had to guess. I happened to be in the market for my first mobile set up so it worked on me haha.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

Mini sticks came today. Points for not having to assemble them like my Heliums.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> When the sale is over, their Novix will be the same price as Lone Wolf. Don't really understand what they are doing here.


They are trying to get the name out there. When sales come up to an acceptable level on the Novix brand they will pull the plug on lone wolf. They are trying to get out from under that licensing agreement. I hope it’s good and they have some new things up their sleeves they could not come out with under the agreement but the pessimist in me just thinks they don’t want to pay for the name anymore.


----------



## Sasquatch87 (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it just me or I don’t see how the novix will hold a bow in the bow holder spot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasquatch87 said:


> Is it just me or I don’t see how the novix will hold a bow in the bow holder spot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That part is gone. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassattackr (Oct 23, 2009)

I noticed the price increase on LW alpha as well.. I'm sure they're done paying for the name.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ordered an Echo Fri came today, looks real good for $203


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

BroMontana said:


> Mini sticks came today. Points for not having to assemble them like my Heliums.


It'll pack better if you move those sticks up to the shoulder height.


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sasquatch87 said:


> Is it just me or I don’t see how the novix will hold a bow in the bow holder spot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It won’t hold a bow, that feature was removed from the platform.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

I want to support them but have to admit I like XOPs bracket system way better from comparing the two.

I have not pulled the trigger on either but I think I will likely get an XOP at this point for the fact that the quico connect bracket looks safer than the ez hook for novix, plus it also provides more flexibility with leveling your stand.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> BroMontana said:
> 
> 
> > Mini sticks came today. Points for not having to assemble them like my Heliums.
> ...


I'll have to mess around with the different positions. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

black_chill said:


> I want to support them but have to admit I like XOPs bracket system way better from comparing the two.
> 
> I have not pulled the trigger on either but I think I will likely get an XOP at this point for the fact that the quico connect bracket looks safer than the ez hook for novix, plus it also provides more flexibility with leveling your stand.



FWIW I was not impressed at all with the quick connect bracket on my XOP. The thing is heavy, clunky and the stand doesn’t slide right in. It takes a little work that makes a lot of noise. I just threw it in a drawer.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

BroMontana said:


> I'll have to mess around with the different positions. I'll keep that in mind.


If Novix comes up with a bracket to pack sticks as in your picture, ya'll be sure to remember who they stole the idea from. :wink:


----------



## Mack.NOV9-15 (Mar 2, 2018)

Novix is USA made... MAGA...


----------



## dusters84 (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks like I missed the sale by a day....


----------



## Pride (Dec 26, 2015)

Got my mini sticks in today. Like the way they lay flat on my assault. Added the cable aiders also...


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Pride said:


> Got my mini sticks in today. Like the way they lay flat on my assault. Added the cable aiders also...


Those standoffs look like they have potential to hurt you real bad if you fall.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I just ordered a gender neutral boyfriend echo


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pride said:


> Got my mini sticks in today. Like the way they lay flat on my assault. Added the cable aiders also...



I'm wondering why they still don't make this version of the Assault anymore. From my understanding, this was the lightest Assault they made...anyone know the story?


----------

